# RIP, Fats Domino



## Open_Mind (Oct 25, 2017)

Grandfather of Rock-n-Roll.  Thanks for everything, Fats!

www.rollingstone.com: Fats Domino, Rock and Roll Pioneer, Dead at 89


----------



## Simo (Oct 25, 2017)

Aw, I noted this as well. Least he lived to a good, old age.

I noted he said learned to play piano on hos own, and he was influenced by Amos Milburn records, who was also amazing. Love this sorta music.


----------

